# Finally updated my collection



## Saints (Mar 8, 2008)

See what's inside 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Here: My makeup


----------



## newagetomatoz (Mar 8, 2008)

You have such a killer collection!!  I love all the eyeshadows!!  And I have those Body Shop shimmer waves too!  Love 'em!

Also, I'm really impressed you can fit it all into those traincases!!  Mad skill!


----------



## Saints (Mar 8, 2008)

Thanks, the traincases are a bit overpacked


----------



## MACATTAK (Mar 8, 2008)

Great collection!


----------

